# ELK Posts



## gary samples (Jun 30, 2012)

shot in yellow stone 
markIV 600mm f/4 
f/6.3 1/2500 iso 400


----------



## rwmson (Jul 2, 2012)

Gary, your 600mm is really starting to piss me off ('cause I don't have one).  Some great shots!


----------



## Vossie (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice shots; some pictures (especially #2) seem a bit overexposed though.


----------



## c3hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice images !!! Especially that 4th bull bugling.

Cheers,
Pete
http://www.youtube.com/user/c3hammer
http://vimeo.com/petecarney


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice shots but seriously why the 600mm? Are you trying to say things may not have panned out too well being nice and close and intimate with a 24-70 or the like? lol Keep it up.


----------



## zim (Jul 2, 2012)

hehe I clicked on this post cos I was wondering what 'ELK' stood for doohoooo....... ;D

Really like #4 kinda got that eyeing you up look


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 2, 2012)

gary samples said:


> I will let the pro's get in close with that short glass I'm shy



Haha... I dont blame ya... I'm sure he can do some damage haha


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful.

I am jealous.

sek



gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 
> 600mm f/4.0 1/700 iso 400


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2012)

Are you using a polarizer here?



gary samples said:


> mark IV
> 600mm f/6.3 1/1000 iso 400


----------



## ernieu (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a couple of elk pictures from Jasper, Alberta.

These are older, taken on film, then scanned. One is with a wide angle lens (20-35 at about 22mm) - you don't need a 600 in Jasper. The other is about 200mm.

This my first post. Sorry for the quality - I have not learned to do anything on this site yet.


----------



## c3hammer (Jul 4, 2012)

Some awesome pics here for an elkoholic like me!

Here's one appropriate for the day. I've been stuck bulldozing my house from the inside out the last 4 weeks and haven't been able to get out and film at all so I'll throw up one from the last 4th of July taken up by Wilson Wyoming.

4th of July Bull

Gary, where are you from? I'd love to compare that f/4 vs. my Nikkor 600mm f/5.6 ED AIS I've been using on a T3i 

Have a great 4th everyone.

Cheers,
Pete

edit: must not like vimeo share code here


----------



## c3hammer (Jul 4, 2012)

Salt lake here too! Let me know if you want to go out and do a little testing some time this summer.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## mlpricetx (Jul 5, 2012)

First time posting, Taken near the Grand Canyon


----------

